# Well this needs livening up a bit dont it



## djbombscare (Mar 1, 2006)

Its seems to be only spam and the like round these ere parts at the mo

So in a true SW style I think its time for a random thread about absolutely nothing. If Editor asks we can pretend its about a mash up   

So stand up and be counted

Oh and no kitten pics







Inflatable sheep are fine though


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 1, 2006)

well its a slowish start


----------



## Iam (Mar 1, 2006)

Does fizz know about your sheep, dude?


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Mar 1, 2006)

do i belong in this forum coz i'm from bournemouth and i think thats considered sw or maybe se,, actually i think its on the boarder of both,,, where do i belong please,,,i am lost


----------



## Iam (Mar 1, 2006)

We'll get you all in the end...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2006)

i'll come say hello

HELLO neighbours

(that's if i'm allowed in here now?)


----------



## Isambard (Mar 1, 2006)

<Waves>


Don't forget end of May festivities kids!    

Daily Mail Joggers, King of the Dendrons, space rockets for space cadets, magic hand gel, youknowsit!


----------



## Iam (Mar 1, 2006)

Men shagging armchairs, randomly strummed guitars... How can anyone resist?


----------



## Cakes (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah it's tooooo quiet roun ere!!

I'll liven things up with my special pancake recipe (hold on to yer pants):

when you've tossed it over and while it is still in the pan, crumble on half a bar of flake. When both sides are cooked remove to a plate and squeeze an orange over the rolled up pancake.


Proper job!!!



Token Bristol relevent topic:
Anyone going to see Daddy G at Dub from Atlantis tomorrow?


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 1, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> i'll come say hello
> 
> HELLO neighbours
> 
> (that's if i'm allowed in here now?)




Its my thread and its St davids day so of course you are. . .

Was it the sheep that grabbed your interest


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 1, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> do i belong in this forum coz i'm from bournemouth and i think thats considered sw or maybe se,, actually i think its on the boarder of both,,, where do i belong please,,,i am lost




Why dont we let you choose


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 1, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Does fizz know about your sheep, dude?



Im sure she'll find out now


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 1, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> <Waves>
> 
> 
> Don't forget end of May festivities kids!
> ...




Nice pic of places that wont exist when the tide comes in. . .Still its no great loss is it


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 1, 2006)

Cakes said:
			
		

> Yeah it's tooooo quiet roun ere!!
> 
> I'll liven things up with my special hold on yer pants
> 
> ...




 


can you tell Im a bit bored


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Its my thread and its St davids day so of course you are. . .
> 
> Was it the sheep that grabbed your interest


   my dragon will pop ya sheep one any day!


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 1, 2006)

i hope he dont spring a leak


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> i hope he dont spring a leak


  
you got it filled with water!!    dutty dutty boy


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 1, 2006)

I just posted 5,000 spam threads to urban via spam bot technology, but the mods must be upping the arms race as they all spontaneously combusted micro seconds after posting.


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 1, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I just posted 5,000 spam threads to urban via spam bot technology, but the mods must be upping the arms race as they all spontaneously combusted micro seconds after posting.




WOW Im just in awe.

Sure its nowt to do with a leaky dragon


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 1, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> WOW Im just in awe.
> 
> Sure its nowt to do with a leaky dragon



The leaky dragon is a curious imposter.

IT WAS ALL ME.

(whatever it was).


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 1, 2006)

Mr M in your own little way. 

You really have mastered the art of irrelevance haven't you


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 1, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Mr M in your own little way.
> 
> You really have mastered the art of irrelevance haven't you



I have been trying hard.

I blame you for it all mind you.

You are an excellent teacher.


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 1, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> you got it filled with water!!    dutty dutty boy




if you use warm water its more realistic. .  APPARENTLY  


I honestly have no idea if thats true or not


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 1, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I have been trying hard.
> 
> I blame you for it all mind you.
> 
> You are an excellent teacher.





Why thank you and No me ponga laca


----------



## Yetman (Mar 1, 2006)

Things will get lively now I'm around!

WOO!! YEAH!!   

PAAAARTY!! Come on!! Get down!!    

Check this shit out!! *spins around and does the splits* WOO!! YEAH!


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Mar 1, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Why dont we let you choose



I wanna be in this gang 






stupid top of the page


----------



## on_the_fly (Mar 1, 2006)

Pokes nose into thread...then leggs it as its Taffs day and thats scarey !   




end of may..hmm has BIRTHDAY written all over that, so buy me presents early !


----------



## Isambard (Mar 1, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Nice pic of places that wont exist when the tide comes in. . .Still its no great loss is it




My house is below sea level !  
Which means I'll have to evacuate to your sofa innit!


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 1, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Things will get lively now I'm around!
> 
> WOO!! YEAH!!
> 
> ...




NIIIIIIIIICCCCCE moves fella 

Are you James Brown ?

could you just stand a little to be to the left as the medallion is catching the disco lights


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 1, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> I wanna be in this gang
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your in. . .  but you have to remember the secret knock and the password


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 1, 2006)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Pokes nose into thread...then leggs it as its Taffs day and thats scarey !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But we got you a lifetimes supply last time   

You cant have used them all up this quick


----------



## Iam (Mar 1, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Are you James Brown ?



How can you ask him that when you know _I'm_ James Brown?


----------



## Iam (Mar 1, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I'll have to evacuate into your sofa innit!



Whatever... takes your fancy...


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 1, 2006)

*lurks*


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 1, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> *lurks*


?

*lurks behind the lurker*


----------



## madzone (Mar 1, 2006)

I'd love to join in but sadly I'm not from the SW 
I'm from Kernow


----------



## Iam (Mar 1, 2006)

As long as you're not claiming you're James Brown, madz...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> I wanna be in this gang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I reckon *bottom * of the page is worst - like you're there all on your own


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 1, 2006)

what was all that about defacating on our sofa ?


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 1, 2006)

*Munkeeunit ignores Bombscares defacation obsession and carries on lurking*

*Then suddenly blurts out*

"You're all made out of twigs and twine held together with elbow grease!"

*Munkeeunit then throws his hand up to his mouth, uncontrollably mumbling utter nonsense into the palm of his hand*

*Then quitely shifts to a new lurking spot hoping nobody noticed*


----------



## madzone (Mar 2, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> As long as you're not claiming you're James Brown, madz...


Don't geddit


----------



## Yetman (Mar 2, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> NIIIIIIIIICCCCCE moves fella
> 
> Are you James Brown ?
> 
> could you just stand a little to be to the left as the medallion is catching the disco lights



You think thats good?! Check THIS OUT!! *Fatman backfkip leading into a robot worm doing the escalator moonwalk (forwards!) while doing a one man conga*

This south western dancefloor feels like its just MADE for my ass!   

Damn I'm bad!


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 2, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> You think thats good?! Check THIS OUT!! *Fatman backfkip leading into a robot worm doing the escalator moonwalk (forwards!) while doing a one man conga*
> 
> This south western dancefloor feels like its just MADE for my ass!
> 
> Damn I'm bad!




You can tell you drink martini's


----------



## Iam (Mar 2, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Don't geddit



Oh well.


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 2, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Oh well.



What's this an ode to a well?

Don't geddit.

Must be a nice well, but you could have written more than one line about it if you think it's that's special to you!

Eh!


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Mar 2, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> You can tell you drink martini's




Shaken and not stirred


----------



## on_the_fly (Mar 2, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> But we got you a lifetimes supply last time
> 
> You cant have used them all up this quick




That lasted a week you know what im like, just dont tell anyone or the whole interweb thingy will know


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 2, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> What's this an ode to a well?
> 
> Don't geddit.
> 
> ...




Its a minimalistis poem !!

Its up to you to imagine and work out the rest.

Go-on think about it . . you can see that well cant you. the field of daisies around it, trees in the background. 

Hmmmm take a breath go on breath it in. . . that warm summer breeze.

Drink it in man get it down ya


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 2, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> Shaken and not stirred




Definitely although Im sure I saw a stirring when he hit the deck in the splits


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 2, 2006)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> That lasted a week you know what im like, just dont tell anyone or the whole interweb thingy will know




I though you were joking when you said your nickname was old flowie


----------



## Iam (Mar 2, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> What's this an ode to a well?



It wasn't, but this is...

Oh! Well!
Would that I could,
Draw water from your,
Murky depths.
Oh, well,
I'll just have to use the tap.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 2, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> Shaken and not stirred



Morning dear......fancy joining me? Yes I know its only half seven, but its Tuesday dont you know


----------



## Iam (Mar 2, 2006)

And Thursday, too.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Mar 2, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Morning dear......fancy joining me? Yes I know its only half seven, but its Tuesday dont you know




 well its Sunday noon in my world baby,,,,,anytimes a good time for cocktails<snigger>


----------



## Iam (Mar 2, 2006)

> It shrinks my liver, doesn't it, Nat? It pickles my kidneys, yeah. But what it does to the mind? It tosses the sandbags overboard so the balloon can soar. Suddenly I'm above the ordinary. I'm competent. I'm walking a tightrope over Niagara Falls. I'm one of the great ones. I'm Michaelangelo, molding the beard of Moses. I'm Van Gogh painting pure sunlight. I'm Horowitz, playing the Emperor Concerto. I'm John Barrymore before movies got him by the throat. I'm Jesse James and his two brothers, all three of them. I'm W. Shakespeare. And out there it's not Third Avenue any longer, it's the Nile. Nat, it's the Nile and down it moves the barge of Cleopatra.


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 2, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> You think thats good?!



You asked somebody who wasn't even me a question.

I'll answer that question with another question.

Am I a Monkey Man? or a Man Monkey?

The answer to that question is this....

That is between you, me and the police who keep 'requesting' a DNA swab.

Any more 'questions'?


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 2, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> well its Sunday noon in my world baby,,,,,anytimes a good time for cocktails<snigger>




I SAID NO KITTENS

thats gang langauge for "no flirting" as well ya know 

and munkeeunit no "man monkeys" either. Im not clearing the bloody mess up after last time


----------



## on_the_fly (Mar 2, 2006)

No Kittens or BADGERS or COMBINE HARVESTERS ! ! !


----------



## Yetman (Mar 2, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> You asked somebody who wasn't even me a question.
> 
> I'll answer that question with another question.
> 
> ...



Depends – turn around and grab your tail……………..got it? Right, you’re a monkey.

And see that man who’s shoulder you cry on? Well you don’t realise it but with your monkey tears you drench his shirt and make him the fool of the street, are you proud of yourself monkey?

You should leave while the hedgehogs still cower, for they become brave, and their teeth sharpen in the darkness……..oh how painfully aware of that fact I am


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 2, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Depends – turn around and grab your tail……………..got it? Right, you’re a monkey.



YOU ARE RIGHT!

MUNKEEUNIT IS A MONKEY!

IT EVEN SAYS SO IN MY PROFILE ABOVE MY HEAD!

HOW COULD I HAVE BEEN SO FOOLISH TO FORGET!

HOW! HOW! HOW!


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 2, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I SAID NO KITTENS
> 
> thats gang langauge for "no flirting" as well ya know
> 
> and munkeeunit no "man monkeys" either. Im not clearing the bloody mess up after last time


no flirting, no kittens and no manmonkeys? 
Worst thread ever


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 2, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> no flirting, no kittens and no manmonkeys?
> Worst thread ever



I'm now determined to be an ultra flirtatious half kitten manmonkey, so whatcha gonna do about that bumscare?


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 2, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> no flirting, no kittens and no manmonkeys?
> Worst thread ever


I agree.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 2, 2006)

awww Judy, the Monkey Who Once Raised a Kitten


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 2, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I agree.



That's me in the process of being genetically merged with a flirtatious kitten as we speak!

Meowunkee!

purrrr... purrrr...


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 2, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> That's me in the process of being genetically merged with a flirtatious kitten as we speak!
> 
> Meowunkee!
> 
> purrrr... purrrr...


that loos like more than flirting  
Best thread ever


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 2, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> that loos like more than flirting
> Best thread ever



Munkee.... Munkee...

Purr... Purr...

meoowwww!

scratch scratch.

Naughty bad monkey!


----------



## rowan (Mar 2, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

>




Burrow Mump - I love that name!    But what's a mump?


----------



## Yetman (Mar 3, 2006)

Airport....sounds like a nice town, mind you like all the nice towns they'll probably go and build a big ugly load of fields on it


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Mar 3, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I SAID NO KITTENS
> 
> thats gang langauge for "no flirting" as well ya know
> 
> and munkeeunit no "man monkeys" either. Im not clearing the bloody mess up after last time


No need to shout,,  
I am sorry but I'm not very "down wiv it" when it comes to codes(see secret code thread),,,,
I shall now go and sit inn the corner and munch mushies all on my own Mhawah,,,,,


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 3, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> Burrow Mump - I love that name!    But what's a mump?



A mump is something you burrow into, and burrow mump has loads of both. 

I'll try and find you some to bring back while I'm in the cotswolds. Although mumps are a lot rarer in those parts, but there's still plenty of burrowing, although it's a little more difficult to bring back a burrow.

Like the hole in a mint, does/did the hole exist once the mint has been eaten?


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 3, 2006)

erm...wtf is this thread about exactly lol

I dunno... real life spins me out for a while and then I return to this...


----------



## panpete (Mar 3, 2006)

*random*





and







> erm...wtf is this thread about exactly lol
> 
> I dunno... real life spins me out for a while and then I return to this...



I hope you're feeling a bit more earthed now.


----------



## rowan (Mar 4, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> A mump is something you burrow into, and burrow mump has loads of both.
> 
> I'll try and find you some to bring back while I'm in the cotswolds. Although mumps are a lot rarer in those parts, but there's still plenty of burrowing, although it's a little more difficult to bring back a burrow.
> 
> Like the hole in a mint, does/did the hole exist once the mint has been eaten?



Is mumps rarer in the cotswolds because they burrow too much?  Or because they vaccinate more?  

Whichever, you'd be better coming back with a burrow than with mumps, I'm told it's very painful for a bloke


----------



## fat hamster (Mar 4, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> erm...wtf is this thread about exactly lol
> 
> I dunno... real life spins me out for a while and then I return to this...


Hello lovely fizzbomb.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 5, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Hello lovely fizzbomb.



Hllo swtnss <insrt smily hr>

I'm having ral problms insrting a smily it kps jumping vrytime I click?
<insrt confusd smily>

wtf?

Oh and th lttr ' ' on my bloody kyboard had dcidd to giv m gip as wll...jz!


----------



## Iam (Mar 5, 2006)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 5, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

>



That looks remarkably like a piece of fudge with Help written on it.

It's fine again my 'e' I mean but it has been playing up...i've chcked th kyboard for stickiness but nada


----------



## JTG (Mar 5, 2006)

I found lots of Es last night 

I'd lend you some to help you out but I seem to have eaten them all


----------



## Iam (Mar 5, 2006)

Helpful Fudge, eh?

*gets small business loan*


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 6, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> no flirting, no kittens and no manmonkeys?
> Worst thread ever




Ok flirting is allowed but only with me


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 6, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I'm now determined to be an ultra flirtatious half kitten manmonkey, so whatcha gonna do about that bumscare?










*raises eyebrows*


wanna try me


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 6, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> Burrow Mump - I love that name!    But what's a mump?




we all love Nempnett Thrubwell now thats a placename


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 6, 2006)

I like Scumbrum lane in High Littleton


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Ok flirting is allowed but only with me








Come up and see me some time big boy


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Helpful Fudge, eh?
> 
> *gets small business loan*


CTRL ALT DEL migh  be more apposite - not quite sure how you'd convey that without having a cake in the shape of a whole keyboard


----------



## Iam (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm not sure I can bake a cake at all, let alone a keyboard sized one. I was thinking more along the lines of importing bits of fudge and then scratching the word "Help!" into them...




			
				djbombscare said:
			
		

> Ok flirting is allowed but only with me



Well, hello. Big... fella...


----------



## on_the_fly (Mar 6, 2006)

Places electrodes on the nipples of the B&SW forum and jump starts the whole forum !


----------



## Cakes (Mar 6, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> CTRL ALT DEL migh  be more apposite - not quite sure how you'd convey that without having a cake in the shape of a whole keyboard


Yes! I vote for this. Even if it doesn't work there'll be one more cake in the world.

and it might just work.


----------



## Iam (Mar 6, 2006)

An image search for "keyboard cake" reveals few suitable results.

We may have a gap in the market here, people!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Yetman (Mar 7, 2006)

Fizzbombs eh? What about them eh? Anyone remember fizzbombs? Oooo...

And fudge! What about fudge then! Anyone remember fudge? What a treat that was!

Things just arent as good as they were then are they


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 7, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Come up and see me some time big boy



theres something abotu thgis pic that just says the Queen mum to me 

* shudders*


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 7, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Fizzbombs eh? What about them eh? Anyone remember fizzbombs? Oooo...
> 
> And fudge! What about fudge then! Anyone remember fudge? What a treat that was!
> 
> Things just arent as good as they were then are they




Spangles and pacers the sweets of choice when I was a yungun


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 7, 2006)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Places electrodes on the nipples of the B&SW forum and jump starts the whole forum !



I think this thread has done that alreayd mate and I think theres should be a bit of a healthy competition between me and the Fizz with her Kabu thread.


I'm winning at the mo 

Sorry babes


----------



## Cakes (Mar 7, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

>


*YES! YES! YES!!!*


----------



## on_the_fly (Mar 7, 2006)

any thread with Cakes and Fizzerbird on brightens up my day !


Ahmen !


See all we need is nice females, to make the doom and gllom of winter vanish !


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 7, 2006)

Well fizz darling if you think I am going to respond on YOUR thread and bump your thread post up than you better think again as well. : P


----------



## on_the_fly (Mar 7, 2006)

bump this 1 then


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 8, 2006)

I dont think she needs anymore help man as everyones on her thread now being girly. And you know how ladies can gabble on, chatting botu this that and the other . . oh and shoes



So I think the only way I can get this comp really rolling is to get a blokey fight going. Or a big argument going hmmmmmm.



Or hang on I might have a plan


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 8, 2006)

look ladies. . . 









SHoooooooooooooeeeeeeessssss. . . . 



go on. . you know you want too. . . .try them on, walk around a bit !!



And they're all FREEEEEEEEEEE !!!


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 8, 2006)

Oooh and I just remebered


We've got HANDBAGS TOOO


----------



## Iam (Mar 8, 2006)

Any trainers in there, bomb?

I got soaked on the way to work this morning and my trousers and shoes are dripping wet.

*huddles by radiator*


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 8, 2006)

yeah man they're at the back.

Turn right at the furry boots


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Mar 8, 2006)

Oooooh shoes and handbags!

think i'll have another cuppa and take a browse


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 8, 2006)

Ladies take yer time put your feet up and let our helpful assistants aid you in your choice of life changing accesories.


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 8, 2006)

*awaits the doors flying open announcing the arrival of Izzy in a tizzy*


----------



## Iam (Mar 8, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> yeah man they're at the back.
> 
> Turn right at the furry boots








NOW, I'm stylin', y'hear!


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Mar 8, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> NOW, I'm stylin', y'hear!


  thats a fine pair of Hi tecs you have there,,,
ahve they got any Gola's?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 8, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> thats a fine pair of Hi tecs you have there,,,
> ahve they got any Gola's?


I bet they wouldn't have them in size 13


----------



## Iam (Mar 8, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> thats a fine pair of Hi tecs you have there,,,
> ahve they got any Gola's?



Hehehe.

I considered the Dunlop Green Flash, but the silver Hi Tecs just called to me.

Gola:


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## Cakes (Mar 8, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Ladies take yer time put your feet up and let our helpful assistants aid you in your choice of life changing accesories.


the three on the right look daft as fuck!!!     

actually I could probably do with a couple of those to help me nail the roof back on my shed - can I return them after though?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 8, 2006)

Cakes said:
			
		

> the three on the right look daft as fuck!!!
> 
> actually I could probably do with a couple of those to help me nail the roof back on my shed - can I return them after though?


Do you reckon any of em could actually handle a hammer ?
".... sorry, but I've already done my reps on those muscle groups ! "   

.


----------



## Cakes (Mar 9, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Do you reckon any of em could actually handle a hammer ?
> ".... sorry, but I've already done my reps on those muscle groups ! "
> 
> .


They could use their foreheads


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 9, 2006)

Cakes said:
			
		

> They could use their foreheads


aha - didn't think of that


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 9, 2006)

OI YOU LOT KNOCKIN MY STAFF   !!


----------



## Iam (Mar 9, 2006)

I never laid a finger on 'em, personally.

I'm scared of their stomach muscles.


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 9, 2006)

sod it.

As the girlies aren't queing up Im making this a mans shoe shop:


So I've changed me staff:







two very very satisfied customers there !!  


So anyone need some steelies ?


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 10, 2006)

Do you realise that bloke hasn't moved for nearly 24hrs now. 

And he still aint bought any trainers


----------



## Iam (Mar 10, 2006)

Sorry, did you say something?

I was distracted by the wonderful display of trainers.


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 10, 2006)

the personal-ised trainer I take it


----------



## Iam (Mar 10, 2006)

Mr Bombscare, with this personalisation, you're spoiling me!


----------



## astral (Mar 10, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> look ladies. . .



Suddenly I like this thread.  

*wanders off to lurk at the back*


----------



## Cakes (Mar 10, 2006)

Those girls have slimey stuff coming out their tummy buttons!  

ew bombscare! they need emptying


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 10, 2006)

Cakes said:
			
		

> Those girls have slimey stuff coming out their tummy buttons!
> 
> ew bombscare! they need emptying




No no no.

its where they keep the keys to the till so those are the end of the key rings



Dont even ask where the recipets come from


----------



## Iam (Mar 10, 2006)

Cakes said:
			
		

> Those girls have slimey stuff coming out their tummy buttons!
> 
> ew bombscare! they need emptying





Wasn't me!


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 11, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> *raises eyebrows*
> 
> 
> wanna try me



Those things can't even get up a flight of stairs! Unlike DALEKS which, as it turns out after all these years, *can*. Also, it's rumoured that if you give those things a good smack on their shins with a shock absorber on a piece of string, they shatter into 100,000 tiny little pieces before your eyes. 

So... while my mini fleet of semi-tamed DALEKS levitate up a flight of stairs, I'll sneak up behind it and give it's shins a good going over.

PS to DAVROS (who is always watching and listening) : if you want your DALEKS back you know now to fuck off and keep your distance. Now that I've captured and semi-tamed my own mini fleet, you know I can capture them all!

Mwuhahaha!


----------



## Cakes (Mar 11, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> No no no.
> 
> its where they keep the keys to the till so those are the end of the key rings
> 
> ...


nah, those burds have manky holes mate


----------



## Iam (Mar 13, 2006)

Ummm. Ewwww.

Anyway, moving swiftly along...


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 13, 2006)

Cakes said:
			
		

> nah, those burds have manky holes mate




I haven't looked that closely thank god. . I'm nearly amrried man you know.

I can only window shop from afar


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 13, 2006)

Thought I'd be kind and bump up yer thread post count as you are lagging behind sweetheart   

All in showing you how appreciative I am of having such a gorgeous and generous boyfriend...lucky moi


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 13, 2006)

I didn't know Fizzer and Bomb were girlfriend and boyfriend.   

Now there's some flirty gossip for you! and what with Bomb being so hard on anyone flirting this is gearing up to be a top notch bit of urban scandal.   

The duplicity and the ruthlessness of it!   

He even bought out the dodgy robocop!   

My Daleks are going bonkers!


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 14, 2006)

your a bit behind mate we've been an item for 2 years now


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 14, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Thought I'd be kind and bump up yer thread post count as you are lagging behind sweetheart
> 
> All in showing you how appreciative I am of having such a gorgeous and generous boyfriend...lucky moi




were only 11 . . well 10 behind now


----------



## Iam (Mar 14, 2006)

Nine?


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 14, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> your a bit behind mate we've been an item for 2 years now



That sounds like a legal disclaimer to me   

You'll be hearing from my solicitor in due course.


----------



## Iam (Mar 14, 2006)

Cor munkee, you sure know how to turn on the charm. You old smoothie, you!


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 14, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Nine?



YYYYYYYEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!


number nine! 

TTHHHHHHEEEEE NNNNNNUUMMMMBBBBEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRR NNNNNNNNNIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 14, 2006)

oooh she's had some more posts that screwed me up for a minut I though how come there like 4 posts and she' still eight in fornt .


Anyway this should make it Seven . . .

Seven posts Ha ha ha


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 14, 2006)

SIX


SIX posts Ah ha ha hah ha


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 14, 2006)

I like to count Ah ha ha ha


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 14, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I like to count Ah ha ha ha


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 14, 2006)

Its 3 now


----------



## on_the_fly (Mar 14, 2006)

ooops bump !


----------



## Iam (Mar 14, 2006)

I obviously can't be seen to be taking sides, or anything.


----------



## Iam (Mar 14, 2006)

Anything at all...


----------



## on_the_fly (Mar 14, 2006)

anything is GOOD enough for me !


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 14, 2006)

Yawn.


----------



## Iam (Mar 14, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Yawn.



Are we not entertaining you?

I'm _terribly_ sorry...


----------



## on_the_fly (Mar 14, 2006)

IAM not


----------



## Iam (Mar 14, 2006)

Are you saying I'm not cool?

Cos... I thought we weren't going to tell anyone??


----------



## on_the_fly (Mar 15, 2006)

me no would not dare


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 15, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Yawn.



Thanks every little bit helps


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 15, 2006)

yawn spelt backwards is 'NWAY',

which is what weirdos, nut jobs and georgies say just before they're about to throw a wobbler. Which one are you 'ATOMIC SUPLEX'? Eh! Which one!

XEL PUS CIM OTA

Which also happens to be latin for 'Atomic Suplex is a boring yawning fartbag'


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh now were lagging again,   

She had a look last night and went oooh your in the lead.


----------



## on_the_fly (Mar 16, 2006)

we cant have that can we


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 28, 2006)

*Never one to gloat...*

...thought I'd give you a leg up bombscare...MHWUAHAHAHAHAHAHA


erm....how many?   


_Love ya babe!_


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 30, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Thanks every little bit helps


Thank you tescos.


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 30, 2006)

you're nearly 120 behind, not even me on a bump rampage can easily close that gap, someone's going have to start a row or something....

I'm not averse to flogging dead horses, it can be quite fun you know, but this thread is developing maggots.


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 30, 2006)

*bump*   

Who wants an argument?


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 30, 2006)

Not usually, but for you I will make an exception.

After you....


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 30, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Not usually, but for you I will make an exception.
> 
> After you....



Maggoty dying thread with a Zaskar on top.

urgh.


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 30, 2006)

Let's get this maggoty, zombie thread rolling!

only another 120 bumps and we'll be eating the brains of the Klub Kaboo'ers.


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 30, 2006)

I think its dead mate.   



CLEAR !!!


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 30, 2006)

PHEW


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 31, 2006)

How are you? Are you on solids yet?


----------



## Iam (Mar 31, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> How are you? Are you on solids yet?



Solids? You don't want to know!


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 2, 2006)

Depends on what end of the body you are enquiring about


----------



## Isambard (Apr 2, 2006)

Take it from both ends......oh shit, wronng message board!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Take it from both ends......oh shit, wronng message board!



The folding sheets message board? I've been there man.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 2, 2006)

If I can't catch up with the Klub Kaboo thread and eat their brains, I'll just have to turn thread cannibal and eat all your brains instead. Try harder or become zombie thread food.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 2, 2018)

Could do with a bit of livening up, yes.


----------

